# Vaccum cleaner for the shop?



## Alberto-sp (Nov 9, 2022)

Hello.

My shop is a mess. Always a lot of chips of metal everywhere, and I don´t mean the floor, that is easy to sweep. I mean the lathe, the mill, etc... (they are mini)

So I looking for a vaccum cleaner, but there is to types: With disposable bag or with a filter that you clean. What typer is better for metal chops and that kind of things?

Off course course I won´t use it for long chips, these are easy to remove by hand

Thank you

Best regards


----------



## Gaffer (Nov 9, 2022)

I've yet to do it but plan to. My thought is to mount it near ceiling height, centrally located so it will reach the entire garage. I'll mount a dust deputy, or the like near it for easy cleanout. I saw a video a while ago, perhaps on YouTube, about it.


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 9, 2022)

I use a large Rigid brand "shop vac". I use it with no bag,  just the inner filter. It works well gets most of the small chips.


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 9, 2022)

Alberto-sp said:


> Hello.
> 
> My shop is a mess. Always a lot of chips of metal everywhere, and I don´t mean the floor, that is easy to sweep. I mean the lathe, the mill, etc... (they are mini)
> 
> ...



I use a small Karcher shop vac for chips.  I prefer the bags!  Chips make a mess of the filter.  Bags are easy to swap and dispose of.  Bags are available with HEPA certification to trap dust.

I use a regular shop vac with no filter for the rest of the shop.  It's the chips that make the bag work for me.


----------



## Winegrower (Nov 9, 2022)

I have had good performance from Craftsman vacuums.   Get a large diameter hose, say 2.5”.   I keep it central between the mill, lathe, vertical bandsaw and horizontal bandsaw, and it’s easy to dump the bin when needed.  The long chips eventually will jam the hose, so choose feeds and speeds to break them up.   

Don’t ever think that the dust collector from your wood shop will work.  It’s for dust!


----------



## Jake M (Nov 9, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> The long chips eventually will jam the hose.....



A fourteen dollar drain snake from the hazard fraught store will haul those strings right back out.  Don't even use the power drill, just a couple of cranks to screw it into the string ball.


----------



## NCjeeper (Nov 9, 2022)

I have the shop vac brand by my mills. and a Hart brand (on sale at Wal Mart) by my lathes. No bags in them just empty the cannister when it gets full.


----------



## GeneT45 (Nov 9, 2022)

I use a Rigid (Home Depot) "Shop Vac".  The Shop Vac brand has been nothing but trouble for me, particularly their switches, but they seem to lack the suction of the Rigid as well.  The very best thing I've done though was to make a custom crevice tool for my mill!  I think I got the idea from the Frets machining site.  Just heat some thin-walled PVC and then clamp it to the size you want.  My custom tool fits into the T-slots on my mill table and also gets around a lot of other places on both the mill and the lathe much better than the tool that came with my vac.  It's quick, it's ugly, and it's one of the best things I've done...

A bonus is that it seems to keep the vac from ingesting too much too fast as I haven't ever clogged the hose while using the custom end.




GsT


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 9, 2022)

Ridgid here


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 9, 2022)

Making a curved shield that covers the filter on the inlet side and drops slightly below it will keep the filter from getting plugged with chips. Needs it be spaced out about an inch from the filter. Mount it to the vacuum top with some L shaped-tabs. Mike


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 9, 2022)

I don't know whats available in Spain but I have one of these next to my mill.









						Bucket Head 5 Gallon 1.75 Peak HP Wet/Dry Shop Vacuum Powerhead with Filter Bag and Hose (compatible with 5 Gal. Homer Bucket) BH0100 - The Home Depot
					

The Bucket Head Wet/Dry Vac Powerhead can be used to turn a The Home Depot brand 5 gal. multi-use bucket (sold separately) into a powerful wet dry vacuum.  The powerhead features a 1.75 peak horsepower



					www.homedepot.com
				




Works for me and cheap.

John


----------



## WhyW8 (Nov 9, 2022)

Gaffer said:


> I've yet to do it but plan to. My thought is to mount it near ceiling height, centrally located so it will reach the entire garage. I'll mount a dust deputy, or the like near it for easy cleanout. I saw a video a while ago, perhaps on YouTube, about it.
> 
> View attachment 426086


I have this Vac mounted on my wall, great vacuum and super quiet, you can carry on a conversation while using it.  Have a larger shop vac brand as well which is loud but more powerful.  Both work great for cleaning up the lathe and milling machine.


----------



## Bone Head (Nov 9, 2022)

Rigid here, and a cheapie from Lowe's.


----------



## Alberto-sp (Nov 10, 2022)

As always question resolved.

Thanks for your help and advice!


----------



## great white (Nov 10, 2022)

Eddyde said:


> I use a large Rigid brand "shop vac". I use it with no bag,  just the inner filter. It works well gets most of the small chips.


Same here. Works great.


----------



## devils4ever (Nov 10, 2022)

I had a Shop-Vac for years with the 1-1/4" hose. It would constantly jam from long swarf. I had to replace the end nozzle from being eaten away by the metal chips. The hose was starting to get eaten away as well and had holes in it.

 Since Shop-Vac is out of business, I gave it away and bought the 12 gallon Rigid with 2-1/2" hose. This vacuum doesn't jam and I'm hoping I can get parts for it for a long time when the metal chips starts eroding away the nozzles and hose. The filter is easy to replace and should be available for years ( I hope!).

The only downside of this vacuum compared to my old one is that the hose isn't as flexible since it's double in diameter. Otherwise, I really like it.


----------



## wachuko (Nov 10, 2022)

Rigid here as well… has worked well for everything so far…

But noisy and was looking for something a bit quieter…


----------



## KyleG (Nov 10, 2022)

I actually use a shark upright vacuum in the shop. I started using it because it’s what I had lying around, but it actually does a great job. I don’t think I’ll go back to a shop vac type.


----------



## wayback machine (Nov 10, 2022)

Good idea to get a vacuum with a "blow" outlet (not all of them have one), so when the hose DOES clog up with stringy swarf, you can reverse it, and blow it out.


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 10, 2022)

I first pick up the long stringy swarf by hand (gloved) or magnetic wand, then vacuum, finally wipe with a rag.


----------



## wachuko (Nov 10, 2022)

Eddyde said:


> I first pick up the long stringy swarf by hand (gloved) or magnetic wand, then vacuum, finally wipe with a rag.


Same here.


----------



## projectnut (Nov 10, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> I have had good performance from Craftsman vacuums.   Get a large diameter hose, say 2.5”.   I keep it central between the mill, lathe, vertical bandsaw and horizontal bandsaw, and it’s easy to dump the bin when needed.  *The long chips eventually will jam the hose, so choose feeds and speeds to break them up.
> 
> Don’t ever think that the dust collector from your wood shop will work.  It’s for dust!*


I use a similar style Dewalt wall mounted vacuum that's dedicated to the mill.  However, the hose is only 1 7/8" diameter.  Long stringy chips do occasionally plug up the hose.  To clean out the hose I disconnect it from the vacuum.  Drop the connector end into a 5-gallon bucket and drop about a foot long piece of 1" steel round stock down the other end.  It takes a few minutes, but eventually all the swarf is cleaned out.  It's a filter style only.  No bag.

I have several other wet dry vacuums in the shop.  All of these are roll around Shop Vac brand.  All have the 2 1/2" hose and use filters without the bags.  The hose on these machines have never plugged with swarf.  To empty the contents, I just remove the top, slide a garbage bag over the top, then flip the canister upside down and empty the contents into the bag.  Word of caution don't let the vacuum fill more than about 30%.  Any more and it's hard to handle.  Not only that the garbage bag won't be able to carry the weight. 

I also have a dust collector for the wood working equipment.  I wouldn't try it for metal swarf.    The oily mess will coat the inside of the hose and the impeller in the blower.  The oil will also ooze through the collection bags and make it harder or impossible for air to pass through.  Saw dust will then coat the inside of everything.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 10, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> I don't know whats available in Spain but I have one of these next to my mill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a small rigid in an overhead cabinet in the wood shop, connected to a dust deputy on a 5 gallon fiber barrel.

However, I second this solution for the metal shop because I hate oily swarf and it hates filters, but I recommend a two bucket solution to prolong the life of the vacuum significantly. The two bucket solution places a dustopper separator in series with and ahead of the bucket head. Most of the oil and chips will separate out prior to reaching the second bucket and the filter head of the vacuum.

BONUS noise abatement... you can place the second bucket in an insulated cabinet or cupboard with a remote switch and almost never need to access it. The first pail with the dust topper can be placed where you have easy access to drop the bucket for to empty it. This is how it is in my wood shop. 





__





						Loading…
					





					www.homedepot.ca


----------



## BGHansen (Nov 10, 2022)

+1 on the ShopVac switches not being very good.  I have the ShopVac pictured below, which works okay when it's running, but the ON switch is finicky.  I attached a 5-gallon bucket with one of those vac-attach lids to my ShopVac.  Cut the hose short from the shop vac to the bucket, then a long one from the bucket.  The heavy stuff goes into the 5-gallon bucket for dumping.  

I also have a 5-gallon bucket with the vac-attach at my sandblaster.  Amazing how much easier it is to see in the cabinet with some vacuum on it.

I don't know the CFM on the 5-gallon pail all-in-ones, but at $30 it'd be worth a hard look.

Bruce


----------



## Want2BS8ed (Nov 10, 2022)

Another user that experienced switch problems with a Shop-vac...

Replaced with a Rigid over 15-years ago with zero problems since. I do use bags, just for the convenience of emptying.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 10, 2022)

projectnut said:


> I use a similar style Dewalt wall mounted vacuum that's dedicated to the mill.  However, the hose is only 1 7/8" diameter.  Long stringy chips do occasionally plug up the hose.  To clean out the hose I disconnect it from the vacuum.  Drop the connector end into a 5-gallon bucket and drop about a foot long piece of 1" steel round stock down the other end.  It takes a few minutes, but eventually all the swarf is cleaned out.  It's a filter style only.  No bag.
> 
> I have several other wet dry vacuums in the shop.  All of these are roll around Shop Vac brand.  All have the 2 1/2" hose and use filters without the bags.  The hose on these machines have never plugged with swarf.  To empty the contents, I just remove the top, slide a garbage bag over the top, then flip the canister upside down and empty the contents into the bag.  Word of caution don't let the vacuum fill more than about 30%.  Any more and it's hard to handle.  Not only that the garbage bag won't be able to carry the weight.
> 
> I also have a dust collector for the wood working equipment.  I wouldn't try it for metal swarf.    The oily mess will coat the inside of the hose and the impeller in the blower.  The oil will also ooze through the collection bags and make it harder or impossible for air to pass through.  Saw dust will then coat the inside of everything.



Dust collection type systems can work very well with oily materials when you use a cyclonic stage to separate most of the oil and materials. Placing the vacuum just below ceiling level directly above the cyclone minimizes oil getting beyond the cyclone and what does drains straight back into the cyclonic unit.  Silicone sealing the cyclone inlet and outlet to the vacuum line eliminates oil leaks.

Three views of how I designed my system where the the vacuum sits in the overhead box, and the inlet pipe to the vacuum comes in the bottom of the box goes up into reverse p-trap and then into the vacuum. I planned this to suit metal shop as well, but different dust collection pail.

Note while note shown the vaccum sits to the left of the pipe entry. The right side of the cabinet is for storing vac attachments


----------



## wachuko (Nov 10, 2022)

BGHansen said:


> +1 on the ShopVac switches not being very good.  I have the ShopVac pictured below, which works okay when it's running, but the ON switch is finicky.  I attached a 5-gallon bucket with one of those vac-attach lids to my ShopVac.  Cut the hose short from the shop vac to the bucket, then a long one from the bucket.  The heavy stuff goes into the 5-gallon bucket for dumping.
> 
> I also have a 5-gallon bucket with the vac-attach at my sandblaster.  Amazing how much easier it is to see in the cabinet with some vacuum on it.
> 
> ...





TorontoBuilder said:


> I have a small rigid in an overhead cabinet in the wood shop, connected to a dust deputy on a 5 gallon fiber barrel.
> 
> However, I second this solution for the metal shop because I hate oily swarf and it hates filters, but I recommend a two bucket solution to prolong the life of the vacuum significantly. The two bucket solution places a dustopper separator in series with and ahead of the bucket head. Most of the oil and chips will separate out prior to reaching the second bucket and the filter head of the vacuum.
> 
> ...




That is pretty cool... another gadget I did not know about...

Dust Separator at Home Depot - 50.00 at the local HD

The one from Amazon does not include the additional hose that would be needed to connect it inline..

Dust Separator at Amazon


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 10, 2022)

wachuko said:


> That is pretty cool... another gadget I did not know about...
> 
> Dust Separator at Home Depot - 50.00 at the local HD
> 
> ...


The dust topper is great in height constrained systems... but is not as effective as the dust deputy... 

There are similar style toppers that go onto 50 gallon steel drums. That's what I eventually plan on using, an elevated barrel with a bulkhead fitting in the bottom with a screen filter to drain waste oil, so i can empty chips just once or twice a year


----------



## ChazzC (Nov 10, 2022)

Alberto-sp said:


> Hello.
> 
> My shop is a mess. Always a lot of chips of metal everywhere, and I don´t mean the floor, that is easy to sweep. I mean the lathe, the mill, etc... (they are mini)
> 
> ...


About a year ago I posted what I use in another thread, but can't find any of my posts that are that old. However, this is my current setup:




The Red, 12' long x 1-7/8"Project Source Hose sucks the chips up; the hose hangs in two loops from a spring to keep it out of the way – just unhook enough to reach what you're working on:
​Various nozzles are kept on the top tray of the cart, and a floor nozzle on extension tubes is close by.​
The Orange "Dome" is a Home Depot Dustopper, mounted on a metal 5 gallon bucket (the cheap plastic orange Homer Bucket eventually started collapsing and breaking the seal between the Dustopper & the bucket):
​

The Black, 2-1/4" Hose connects the Dustopper to an 8 Gallon/4.5 Hp Shop Vac (SS14-550A), with the base removed so it fits in the cart
 The Black Dingus on the outlet of the Shop Vac is a muffler that also keeps the exhaust air from blowing all over the place

Originally, I had both a cartridge filter and bag installed in the Shop Vac; this is recommended by Shop Vac to keep dust from clogging the filter (and sell bags?). However, the filter added pressure drop and it's a pain to get the Shop Vac out of the cart to change the bag or filter; also, the Dustopper does a good job keeping 95% of the dust (and virtually all of the chips) from getting into the Vac itself so I just use the filter. It's reasonably easy to disconnect the hoses to take out the bucket for emptying.

I have a long plastic tweezer that I use to collect long, curly chips as I got tired of cleaning out the hose:


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 10, 2022)

Thanks a lot, @wachuko.  Now I have TWO dustoppers coming my way.

Crazy good deal:








						Two Dustoppers, One Good Cause *These Are Slightly Used Dustoppers
					

The Dustopper by Faster Better Easier LLC is not only committed to helping you keep a clean shop but is here to give back and help impact the community. With your purchase of our “Two Dustoppers, One Good Cause” package, 100% of the proceeds will be given to Shiloh Detroit. LIMITED TIME OFFER -...



					www.dustopper.com


----------



## wachuko (Nov 10, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> Thanks a lot, @wachuko.  Now I have TWO dustoppers coming my way.
> 
> Crazy good deal:
> 
> ...


Is that for real!!!??  I am ordering those as well!!  Thank YOU!


----------



## 7milesup (Nov 10, 2022)

Here is my setup for both the woodworking side and metalworking.  The cyclone is a *Dust Deputy* which works great.  The current setup is too tippy, so I am going to re-route it to the bottom with some 3D-printed parts and a length of PVC.


----------



## wachuko (Nov 10, 2022)

@7milesup you made it into a mobile station.  Very cool.


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 10, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Is that for real!!!??  I am ordering those as well!!  Thank YOU!


Well, you posted the first I've ever heard of the dustopper above, and that rabbithole dive is set to end with a UPS truck.

I actually have three shop vacs.  One for the blast cabinet, one for the machine shop, and one big mother for the main bay.  I need a cyclone for the blast cabinet, that's the main thing.  But a twofer... I think I can trade my filter bags for a swarf bucket if it means no swarf in the filter and no consumables needed.


----------



## jwmelvin (Nov 10, 2022)

I have a dust deputy on a shop vac that I’ve used for wood working; will eventually set up the clearvue cyclone dust collector I bought recently. In the metal shop, I have a whole-house vacuum my buddy ripped out of his house, with a mini clearvue cyclone. Love it. 






That has a hard pipe over to the machine area:





That hose can reach both the mill and lathe. The printed nozzle stops big swarf and unintended items (makes it easy to clean up tool box drawers) and fits in the mill’s t-slots.


----------



## Gaffer (Nov 10, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> Thanks a lot, @wachuko.  Now I have TWO dustoppers coming my way.
> 
> Crazy good deal:
> 
> ...


Thanks - I just ordered mine. It's a smoke'n deal. I needed one with a lower profile than the Dust Deputy to fit on the shelf under my sandblaster. It was inconvenient having to remove the top to store it on the shelf. These are a must for the sandblaster.


----------



## Al 1 (Nov 10, 2022)

Ridgid  forever. Al


----------



## 7milesup (Nov 10, 2022)

Al 1 said:


> Ridgid  forever. Al


TMI


----------



## projectnut (Nov 13, 2022)

devils4ever said:


> I had a Shop-Vac for years with the 1-1/4" hose. It would constantly jam from long swarf. I had to replace the end nozzle from being eaten away by the metal chips. The hose was starting to get eaten away as well and had holes in it.
> 
> * Since Shop-Vac is out of business*, I gave it away and bought the 12 gallon Rigid with 2-1/2" hose. This vacuum doesn't jam and I'm hoping I can get parts for it for a long time when the metal chips starts eroding away the nozzles and hose. The filter is easy to replace and should be available for years ( I hope!).
> 
> The only downside of this vacuum compared to my old one is that the hose isn't as flexible since it's double in diameter. Otherwise, I really like it.


The original company may be long gone, but according to Home Depot an "Asian" company GreatStar bought the company in early 2020 and reopened the factory in Williamsport.


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 13, 2022)

I went to Lowe's yesterday and stopped by the vac aisle on account of this thread and my incoming dustoppers.  They carry a ton of stuff in the shop vac brand, but it's just a label that has been borrowed from the old brand name.  At least it's a source for "universal" chicom parts, but not the same.


----------



## Just for fun (Nov 13, 2022)

I use a small shop vac (maybe 3.5 gal) with a bag.  It's small easy to move around and stores out of the way.


----------



## GeneT45 (Nov 13, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> I went to Lowe's yesterday and stopped by the vac aisle on account of this thread and my incoming dustoppers.  They carry a ton of stuff in the shop vac brand, but it's just a label that has been borrowed from the old brand name.  At least it's a source for "universal" chicom parts, but not the same.


They may be better.  The old brand would be hard to make worse...

GsT


----------



## Alberto-sp (Nov 13, 2022)

Thanks for your advice and ideas!


----------



## keeena (Nov 13, 2022)

I use the same exact vac as GeneT45.

For those with Ridgid vacs / hoses: use this to keep swarf at bay Linky


----------



## ltlvt (Dec 25, 2022)

Alberto-sp said:


> Hello.
> 
> My shop is a mess. Always a lot of chips of metal everywhere, and I don´t mean the floor, that is easy to sweep. I mean the lathe, the mill, etc... (they are mini)
> 
> ...


This is what I use.  Works great and easy to pick up by bucket handle.  https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...0EDB83A96448092718A80EDB83A96448092&FORM=VIRE


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 25, 2022)

ltlvt said:


> This is what I use.  Works great and easy to pick up by bucket handle.  https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...0EDB83A96448092718A80EDB83A96448092&FORM=VIRE


Hose is too small.


----------



## ltlvt (Dec 25, 2022)

7milesup said:


> Hose is too small.


Works fine for me. I have a shop vac with 2-inch hose and this one work best for my application.  And for the price you can't go wrong.


----------



## epanzella (Dec 25, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> Making a curved shield that covers the filter on the inlet side and drops slightly below it will keep the filter from getting plugged with chips. Needs it be spaced out about an inch from the filter. Mount it to the vacuum top with some L shaped-tabs. Mike


My shop VAC already has the shield built in. Hose is 2 1/2 inch.


----------



## Parlo (Dec 26, 2022)

Most hoses are too small for stringy swarf and are a pain to remove the longer swarf pieces. The only thing I found works easily is the Black and Decker cordless garden vac. No wires and totally portable with a large diameter suction tube.









						BLACK & DECKER BCBLV3620L1
					

36v Blower / Vac




					www.howetools.co.uk


----------



## ChazzC (Dec 26, 2022)

7milesup said:


> Hose is too small.


For sawdust and chips, a 1-1/4" hose is OK. I've found that 2-1/2" hose is too stiff unless you have a lot of empty space in the shop (and I don't know of anyone with that particular problem).

For my basement shop, the 1-7/8" flexible hose has worked best (scroll back a few pages to see my setup and how I got there: Post #29). In the garage, I have a Craftsman wall-mount with an oddball 2+" hose that is good for the cars and general cleaning.


----------



## great white (Dec 26, 2022)

7milesup said:


> Hose is too small.


I find most problems with shop vac hoses (as delivered) is their "corrugated" design is what catchs the chip sand swarf. Switching out to a flexible hose with a smooth interior would likely help a lot....


----------



## ltlvt (Dec 26, 2022)

great white said:


> I find most problems with shop vac hoses (as delivered) is their "corrugated" design is what catchs the chip sand swarf. Switching out to a flexible hose with a smooth interior would likely help a lot....


I agree. Do you have any ideas where to buy slick vacuum cleaner hose?


----------



## great white (Dec 26, 2022)

ltlvt said:


> I agree. Do you have any ideas where to buy slick vacuum cleaner hose?


I’d probably check the hardware store for that fibre reinforced hose of appropriate size. 

Clear would also let you see any clogs.

Flexibility might be an issue though…


----------



## Parlo (Dec 27, 2022)

great white said:


> I’d probably check the hardware store for that fibre reinforced hose of appropriate size.
> 
> Clear would also let you see any clogs.
> 
> Flexibility might be an issue though…


Clear flexible pvc tube is available. I've found this on ebay up to 50mm diameter. I'm sure with a bit more searching there are more sizes.
This type is very flexible, much more so than the braided stuff.



			https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222307632272?chn=ps&var=522400132378&_trkparms=ispr%3D1&amdata=enc%3A1lSEjMcC1QMKIh6N4J0EkCw18&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=710-134428-41853-0&mkcid=2&mkscid=101&itemid=522400132378_222307632272&targetid=1816459697405&device=c&mktype=pla&googleloc=1007037&poi=&campaignid=19097601017&mkgroupid=152525099668&rlsatarget=pla-1816459697405&abcId=9303862&merchantid=115067670&gclid=CjwKCAiAzKqdBhAnEiwAePEjktDclz2cEaVVbHyrbCH4EYiiPLATce1p5ADQYqdt9DFhy-8zQpeAKxoCnWwQAvD_BwE


----------



## mac1911 (Dec 27, 2022)

Only have one small lathe and I have been using the 18v Milwaukee Vac. So far so good.


----------



## great white (Dec 27, 2022)

Parlo said:


> Clear flexible pvc tube is available. I've found this on ebay up to 50mm diameter. I'm sure with a bit more searching there are more sizes.
> This type is very flexible, much more so than the braided stuff.
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say there's a point of diminishing returns regarding "flexibility".

If the hose is too "soft", it will likely collapse flat when you hit something that blocks the nozzle. I'd like to say caution would alleviate that possibility, but we all end up blocking off the nozzle someway, somehow, sooner or later. That's why I suggested the fiber reinforced hose. Less chance of sucking it flat when the nozzle gets shoved up against something flat and blocks it. The trade off would be a less flexible hose.

The corrugations on the OEM hoses are what give it it's strength and remain flexible. But the corrugations are what we're trying to avoid with a smooth interior hose.

Another option might be to check out some hose from a domestic vacuum cleaner. I know the old electrolux canister style machines had a flexible woven style hose with a liner inside. Might be worth a look, although I'm not sure what the interior of those hoses were lined with. If it's some type of fabric or "pick-able" material, they won't work as the chips and curls will just catch and clog...


----------



## ACHiPo (Dec 27, 2022)

Parlo said:


> Most hoses are too small for stringy swarf and are a pain to remove the longer swarf pieces. The only thing I found works easily is the Black and Decker cordless garden vac. No wires and totally portable with a large diameter suction tube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That‘s a beast!  Almost looks like a woodworking dust collector.


----------



## great white (Dec 27, 2022)

Parlo said:


> Most hoses are too small for stringy swarf and are a pain to remove the longer swarf pieces. The only thing I found works easily is the Black and Decker cordless garden vac. No wires and totally portable with a large diameter suction tube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yowsa! Seems a bit overkill to me.

Not only that, I can't see me firing it up in the garage when it's closed up and snow is flying around outside.

Edit: whoops. Missed that it's electric and not gas....


----------



## Alberto-sp (Dec 27, 2022)

Thanks for your answers. I ended buying a smal home vacuum cleaner and making a chip colector. It works fine


----------



## ltlvt (Dec 27, 2022)

Alberto-sp said:


> Thanks for your answers. I ended buying a smal home vacuum cleaner and making a chip colector. It works fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the creativity. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Alberto-sp (Dec 28, 2022)

ltlvt said:


> I love the creativity. Thanks for the picture.


Thanks for your answer. It is 50% need and 50% creativity. In Spain the DIY culture it is not great and a lot of the stuff you have in your countries here is very hard to find or it is very expensive. 

That thing only cost 10€. A empty paint bucket and 2 pieces of PVC. The one on the inlet is a 90 degree elbow to start the "cyclon"


----------



## ltlvt (Dec 28, 2022)

Alberto-sp said:


> Thanks for your answer. It is 50% need and 50% creativity. In Spain the DIY culture it is not great and a lot of the stuff you have in your countries here is very hard to find or it is very expensive.
> 
> That thing only cost 10€. A empty paint bucket and 2 pieces of PVC. The one on the inlet is a 90 degree elbow to start the "cyclon"


Is the inlet the one going from bucket to the vacuum cleaner or from the bucket to the open end of the hose?


----------



## Alberto-sp (Dec 28, 2022)

ltlvt said:


> Is the inlet the one going from bucket to the vacuum cleaner or from the bucket to the open end of the hose?


From the bucket to the open side. The air and chips gets into the bucket and because the 90 degree elbow its tangential star spinning.


----------

